# Here we go again Brady Bill Part Two



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Here it is, folks, and it is bad news. The framework for legislation is already laid, and the Democrats have the votes to pass anything they want to impose upon us. They really do not believe you need anything more than a brick to defend your home and family. Look at the list and see how many you own. Remember, it is registration, then confiscation. It has happened in the UK, in Australia, in Europe, in China, and what they have found is that for some reason the criminals do not turn in their weapons, but will know that you did.
Remember, the first step in establishing a dictatorship is to disarm the citizens.

*Wednesday, November 28, 2012: 'Horrific' Gun Ban List Proposal Leaked *

*http://redflagnews.com/opinion/obamas-gun-ban-list-is-out-by-alan-korwin*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit..


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

better buy the AR I've been debating about


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

samadam78 said:


> better buy the AR I've been debating about


 Do it! do it now!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Just ordered a new rock river operator 2!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Nightstalker said:


> Just ordered a new rock river operator 2!


I was trying to find one a few months ago. I just didn't want to wait 9 months. Good pick!

I think ill buy a few RRA stripped lowers. Of course, they'll immediately be assembled. Of course. Obviously.

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good idea. Load up on lowers...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Good idea. Load up on lowers...


Which you immediately go home and assemble. Obviously. Of course.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish Hinkley either 10-ringed him or missed him completely. What a douchebag.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You're all crazy!
When the criminals come with their AR's, I will gladly give them their fair share.

*Sent from my taxpayer funded obamaphone


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hush said:


> I wish Hinkley either 10-ringed him or missed him completely. What a douchebag.


It's the lunatic wife that started the shitshow... All stemming from a guy with a severe mental disorder.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

no problem...I gots no guns, they was stolen awhile ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> no problem...I gots no guns, they was stolen awhile ago.


Oh yea oh yea oh yea. Same here. You too? Crazy criminals saving me the sad day of having to turn in my guns. They did me a favor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Once again I would like to take a moment to thank those 60,176,079 who voted for the reelection of the Obama Communist Dream and also those residents of Massachusetts that elected Elizabeth Warren into the Senate. Thanks a lot Assholes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't give up hope, boys & girls, the Republicans still have a super majority in the House of Representatives.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

GMass said:


> I was trying to find one a few months ago. I just didn't want to wait 9 months. Good pick!
> 
> I think ill buy a few RRA stripped lowers. Of course, they'll immediately be assembled. Of course. Obviously.
> 
> Posted while GL 90 § 13B


My dealer quoted 90 days... I'm assuming its because they are (were) on promo. Although Ill probably call him every friday to see if its in yet... BUT since everyone is worried about the NoBama Ban... who knows... 90 days is still not exactly "off the shelf" anyhow.. Meanwhile - I have other ARs to stroke for a while. haha. Ill post a review once I get it. Anyone else have one?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Sometimes I think a a zombie apocalypse would be a good thing. Think about it, the gunless government dependent liberials would perish while armed conservatives would survive. I mean most libs are pretty much zombies anyways.

This legislation is a example of the slow boiling frog method of banning guns. If they do it incrementaly over time most amercians won't notice until it is too late.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

MaDuce said:


> Sometimes I think a a zombie apocalypse would be a good thing. Think about it, the gunless government dependent liberials would perish while armed conservatives would survive. I mean most libs are pretty much zombies anyways.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

If the zombies attacked democrats, they'd starve to death-there's not a brain to be had.
Heard this gem tonight-EPA's going to rule the lead in bullets is contaminating the ground, and ammo will have a tax imposed in order to fund the clean-up, pricing the middle class shooter out of the market.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Some folks are seriously considering the time to split the Country into two separate Nations is here, if they keep all this non-sense up this may very well be the new map. Looks like I have to move.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It's siply another AWB. Luckily, I don't think Congress has the stomach for another weapons ban and wants to waste its political capital on a new gun bill.

Plus, how it would ever make it though the House is a mystery to me.


Nightstalker said:


> Just ordered a new rock river operator 2!


 I love mine. It's a beast.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im more concerned with Obama trying to do an end run and have ATF declare that "scarry guns" and high capicity magazines are NFA and therefore must be registered. I could see him doing that and tying it all up in a sympathetic court for years.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Im more concerned with Obama trying to do an end run and have ATF declare that "scarry guns" and high capicity magazines are NFA and therefore must be registered. I could see him doing that and tying it all up in a sympathetic court for years.


That's my real worry as well. The Dems don't have the stomach to push another AWB through congress, so an end run around the Constitution and due process is all the options Barry has left. He has already shown a propensity for ignoring laws that don't suit his agenda, so I believe this is going to be his strategy; an "executive order" or other such nonsense to go around inconvenient laws.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> That's my real worry as well. The Dems don't have the stomach to push another AWB through congress, so an end run around the Constitution and due process is all the options Barry has left. He has already shown a propensity for ignoring laws that don't suit his agenda, so I believe this is going to be his strategy; an "executive order" or other such nonsense to go around inconvenient laws.


Barry needs the cooperation of the military and the police to enact his socialist agenda, and no one I know from either group is going to go along with it. Certainly not me.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Then those people will be replaced with people that can......follow orders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Hush said:


> Then those people will be replaced with people that can......follow orders.


Bring it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am ready !!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

We're allowed to ignore unlawful orders. Therefore I would ignore an order to seize someone's legally owned property.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> We're allowed to ignore unlawful orders. Therefore I would ignore an order to seize someone's legally owned property.


I have no doubt you would. The problem is, there are plenty of more who wouldn't. And if you get in the way, they will find a way to get you out of the way and replace you with those who will.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Hush said:


> I have no doubt you would. The problem is, there are plenty of more who wouldn't. And if you get in the way, they will find a way to get you out of the way and replace you with those who will.


Like I said, bring it.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I have no doubt you would. The problem is, there are plenty of more who wouldn't. And if you get in the way, they will find a way to get you out of the way and replace you with those who


I'm betting on the TSA, mindless bureaucratic drones already working for the Department of Homeland Security, suddenly "promoted" to "federal police"...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*How the U.S. Military Would Crush a Tea Party Rebellion*









26 comments, 3 called-out 
+ Comment now 

A right-wing militia inspired by the Tea Party movement has taken over the city of Darlington, South Carolina, arrested the local government, and declared that the federal government should be overthrown. As the militia establishes checkpoints across I-95, other extremist groups across the nation rush to declare their support. South Carolina's governor - a Tea Party supporter - declines to send in law enforcement to quash the militia, but quietly asks for federal intervention. The President invokes the Insurrection Act to authorize the use of federal troops, as the Pentagon prepares for war at home&#8230;.
This is a drill, repeat, this is a drill. Actually, it's a thought exercise by two authors exploring just how the U.S. military would respond to domestic insurrection. It sounds almost paranoid, except that nine days after Obama's reelection, petitions for secession have sprouted in all 50 states, gun sales have soared for fear of what a second term means for gun owners, and white nationalist groups are elated over Obama's victory. Add in a stagnant economy, a polarized electorate, and perhaps some disgruntled Afghanistan and Iraq veterans, and domestic strife seems improbable but not impossible.
The scenario appeared last July - before Obama's reelection - in the respected Small Wars Journal. The article, titled "Full Spectrum Operations in the Homeland: A 'Vision' of the Future", was written by Kevin Benson, a retired Army colonel who teaches at University of Foreign Military and Cultural Studies at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, and Jennifer Weber, a history professor at University of Kansas and a Civil War historian.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/michael...d-crush-a-tea-party-rebellion/?partner=obtech


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Deputized black panthers.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It's nice that they use a law abiding citizenry like the Tea Party for their drill and not a group of slags that have had over 7,500 arrests, produced a mass murderer, a trio of wannab bridge destroyers, cost the tax payers billions and as of this minute have yet to accomplish a single fucking good thing even with a leave the little Cunts alone directive by the Occupiers at 1600 Penn Ave.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

What are they going to do if the Armed Forces of the United States decide to secede from a tyrannical Communist leaning administration that its trying to over rule and blatantly ignore the Articles of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If any of this crap happens the only way we will succeed is to overthrow the White House and take back the government.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> If any of this crap happens the only way we will succeed is to overthrow the White House and take back the government.


 We tried that in November...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> We tried that in November...


With FORCE not by a phony election.
I am ready to do it are you ?????


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny how Lie-zy Warren and the Dems managed to scare the electorate with their phony war on women-claiming Brown and the Repubs would repeal Roe v Wade and force women into back alley abortions. They further claimed it's a woman's RIGHT! to chooses. Last time I read the Constitution I couldn't find that Amendment, I did see the 2nd and that IS a RIGHT, but that little fact won't stop these Bastards. They want us unarmed so they can ram their Socialist agenda down our throats... Look for them to try every avenue, EPA, SJC, even Obamacare (guns are bad and dangerous children), the schools, whatever, as long as the end game is a docile Democratic populace. Anyone that claims there are enough R or D pro gun legislators are going to be crying all the way to the buy-back line. That Commie in the White House will find a Liberal Justice to slide into the SJC, or impose martial law- I'm sure plenty of New Orleans cops feel the same way we do but they took guns away from law abiding citizens after Katrina and left them to face a pack of savages.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Funny how Lie-zy Warren and the Dems managed to scare the electorate with their phony war on women-claiming Brown and the Repubs would repeal Roe v Wade and force women into back alley abortions. They further claimed it's a woman's RIGHT! to chooses. Last time I read the Constitution I couldn't find that Amendment, I did see the 2nd and that IS a RIGHT, but that little fact won't stop these Bastards. They want us unarmed so they can ram their Socialist agenda down our throats... Look for them to try every avenue, EPA, SJC, even Obamacare (guns are bad and dangerous children), the schools, whatever, as long as the end game is a docile Democratic populace. Anyone that claims there are enough R or D pro gun legislators are going to be crying all the way to the buy-back line. That Commie in the White House will find a Liberal Justice to slide into the SJC, or impose martial law- I'm sure plenty of New Orleans cops feel the same way we do but they took guns away from law abiding citizens after Katrina and left them to face a pack of savages.


I give the dems zero credit ,its the msm ..they are the true enemy of America.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

When I was in the military, I absolutely would have refused (and as a police officer, I will refuse) to obey any order to seize firearms from private citizens..


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

10 rd max capacity on handguns huh? Does that mean the mag for my 92FS will be illegal or I can just load 10 into it?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Keep using bigger bullets until only 10 fit.


A very literal LOL on that one.


----------

